# Yogurt treats for cats ?__?



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

So my cat goes CRAZY every time I bring out my yogurt covered Gogi berries. Obviously I can't give him any because I have no idea what the berries would do to his system, but technically, would yogurt covered treats made for ferrets or rodents be okay to give to a cat?? Or do they even make any for cats?
I'm not sure I would actually buy any since he's a pudge muffin *pokes fat* but I'm just curious..

Anyone else have a cat crazy over dried yogurt? xD


(P.s. obviously yogurt is not in a cat's carnivore diet, but fess up, how many of you give people food to your cats... ;P)


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

MinkaMuffin said:


> but fess up, how many of you give people food to your cats... ;P)


Well let me think...today MowMow had:
leftover milk from my cereal
a few bites of maple walnut ice cream (no nuts)
a piece of ice cream cone
a couple of pieces of corn off the cob (he likes to gnaw on the cob)
a cheesie puff
bite of a fluffernutter sandwich
and a french fry

That's all that comes to mind...there might be more and that's in addition to his cat food fed twice and a strip of duck breast jerky


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Its better than FF.


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

MowMow said:


> Well let me think...today MowMow had:
> leftover milk from my cereal
> a few bites of maple walnut ice cream (no nuts)
> a piece of ice cream cone
> ...


lol, Spoiled boy!!


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

MowMow said:


> Well let me think...today MowMow had:
> leftover milk from my cereal
> a few bites of maple walnut ice cream (no nuts)
> a piece of ice cream cone
> ...


 
@Mow Mow: All that sounds yummy but are the above listed foods healthy for a cat?

I know I've been tempted to feed my cats human food from time to time. I always think of the long term effects of the cat eating the wrong kinds of foods over a certain period of time. I guess once in a while but the above list is a lot of human food probably not healthy for cat consumption. Just a concern, I could be wrong though.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

kittywitty said:


> @Mow Mow: All that sounds yummy but are the above listed foods healthy for a cat?


Probably not any more healthy than they are for me to eat or for people to feed to their children.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't think that is MowMow's everyday diet, he is fine.


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

Just be careful with giving your cat's anything with dairy in it, because they often times don't digest dairy products well. Dairy can give your cat's diarrhea and upset stomach's, but i guess it's all on an individual cat basis


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

Rocky is a beggar though, he seriously loves human food! I've never really had a cat, expect when i was small, who wanted people food. I've given him pasta, crumbles from a cupcake i've made, crackers,etc. Whenever my husband and i are eating, he puts his nose up in the air and breathes in the food heavily, and wants our food! haha! I try not to feed him that much people food though now in general, just because then he knows he can beg like a dog would, and that will elicit sympathy from me. Our cat's know just how to get us! haha


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Today, Evie helped herself to a bit of chow mein. She liked it so much she tried to run off with the cardboard box in her mouth. Mitzi had a dollop of ice cream and a big lick of caramel spread. They both enjoy canned whipped cream- they come running if they hear the squirty noise!

Evie has also helped herself to our hamsters' treats- she is a fan of the yogurt drops, even the strawberry and mixed berry ones. She's eaten his carrot, banana and dried biscuits.

In conclusion, Evie will eat anything. She's fine- and she has intolerances!


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Honestly I didn't even give yogurt treats to my hamsters when I had them because of the sugar content (dwarf hamsters are prone to diabetes).

I'm sure the occasional people-food treat is fine (as long as it isn't toxic to cats) but I wouldn't recommend doing it frequently, just because all the added sugar and salt and other junk that's in a lot of processed food probably isn't great for cats.

I avoid intentionally giving my cats human-food treats (other than meat or eggs sometimes) because once Apollo has tasted something delicious, he begs for it like crazy and it becomes a problem. He has managed to taste my cereal (grapenuts with milk) and mashed potatoes before, and now every time I eat either, he goes nuts.

It's tempting to let him lick my mashed potato bowl when I'm done, but I don't want to get him into the habit of hopping up on my desk and eating my food.


----------



## Cam (May 6, 2011)

Well, glad to know Bertie isn't the only fatty who will eat anything. He absolutely LOOOOVES yoghurt, and custard, but last night we found what I think was his favourite people food ever... tuna with creme fraiche! We made tuna-sweetcorn pasta with creme fraiche last night, and I left Bertie lick the spoon I'd been stirring with when it was done - he went mental! We ended up giving him the empty pan to lick out (with no corn or pasta left in it) cos he would have been up on the counter to get it anyway otherwise, and he licked it til it sparkled! 
Having said that, we don't usually intentionally give him people food. He jumps on the counter to get at custard (his second favourite thing) and filling the pan with water to soak doesn't deter him - he just drinks the custardy water! 
The yoghurt we discovered accidentally too - we left an empty yoghurt pot by the couch after eating it and he got his face stuck trying to lick the bottom! 
We let him have these things every once in a while as a treat, but in no way are they a major part of his diet! I realise the sugar in yoghurt (it's always fruit-flavoured) and custard are bad for him, so I think tuna-cream is probably the lesser of the evils!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

It's all fun and games until they end up in rehab with a tuna habit.


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 15, 2010)

Broccoli and Beef teriyaki ramen noodles are Boo's favorites.Both which I try and keep away from him.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Gigi LOVES popcorn. So I break off tiny pieces of just the white part, no kernel. Just a couple pieces and she's off to see what the twinz are doing.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

When I eat cereal (I also eat on the couch) MowMOw hovers behind me on the back of the couch. Each time I tip the bowl up to slurp up the extra milk he presses his cheek against my shoulder really hard and paws at the side of the bowl so gently. 

I always leave a little puddle on the bottom for him to lap up but he always seems so afraid I'm going to forget and drink it all.


----------

